# Help with California CCW laws please!



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm having trouble understanding the new legislation Gov. Jerry Brown signed.
What's the reasonable cause requirement?
Is it impossible for the average citizen to carry in this state?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Jerry Brown? That pin headed old liberal hippie your governor? What ever it means it ain't gonna be good for the subjects of Commiefornia.


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

denner said:


> Jerry Brown? That pin headed old liberal hippie your governor? What ever it means it ain't gonna be good for the subjects of Commiefornia.


Ok, that didn't help. Any one out there with some solid info?


----------



## sychodad (Nov 5, 2011)

What city do you live in, i live in whittier which is part of LA county and that doesnt allow me to apply for a ccw i have to move to any city in Orange county to be able to apply so it depends on the county you live in and the reason your applying for it, it has to be a really good reason.


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

sychodad said:


> What city do you live in, i live in whittier which is part of LA county and that doesnt allow me to apply for a ccw i have to move to any city in Orange county to be able to apply so it depends on the county you live in and the reason your applying for it, it has to be a really good reason.


I live in L.A. I had no Idea it was prohibited to conceal carry in L.A. County.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the california laws are so convoluted as to make any non lawyer crazy, below is a link for the starting point in your own research for the truth.....

http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/california.pdf


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the california laws are so convoluted as to make any non lawyer crazy, below is a link for the starting point in your own research for the truth.....
> 
> http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/california.pdf


Oh man, thank you! That's what I'm talking about, great link!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

They want to make sure they disarm the law abiding folk so the crminals will have a field-day. I assure you criminals will have access to firearms and won't abide by Commifornia's overly restrictive handgun permit laws! Oh by the way, it seems like all the oversight and discretion for CC permits is by the local entities such as sheriff offices etc... (which is bad). Anyway has it donned on you to give your local sheriff office a call?


----------



## sychodad (Nov 5, 2011)

You can carry in LA county what i meant to say is that LA county doesnt issue any permits, try talking to the guys at your local turners they can give you some info on this and they also offer some ccw classes.


----------

